# Help Please!! Invitation & Theme Title Advice



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Red
The Fang
Dark Water
Pain Palace

Great idea with the bottles. You can punch a hole through the invite and thread a red or black satin ribbon through it, then around the bottle. For an older look, use twine to tie it together. You could also thread the ribbon through the hole and attach a small wooden spike on the other side. Splt tongue depressors in half lengthwise, use an xacto knife to shape it, dip the sharp end in red fingernail polish.


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

Would these work for the spike?

4" Wooden Plant Markers | Buy from Gardener's Supply


----------



## Magickbean (Dec 6, 2007)

Why not call your club area "The Black Rose" and decorate it with red candles and black flowers? When I was a teenager I read a series of books called "Night World" by L.J.Smith about vampires and other supernatural creatures, and they used black flowers as their symbol - I believe the black rose was a symbol mostly used by vampires, so it would fit your theme? Plus they are quite gothic aesthetically.

If not, how about something like "The Crimson Lounge" and decorate with lots of red velvet drapes and serve red drinks etc?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

madammorrible said:


> Would these work for the spike?
> 
> 4" Wooden Plant Markers | Buy from Gardener's Supply


They could, all depends on what look you are going for. You can also experiment with several types to find the one you like. Could even gather twigs from outside, trim and sharpen them for a natural look.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd love to hear more about what the place is going to look like - what kind of 'decor' is the club and bar.

Shadow Club
Vein
Pulse
B Negative
Disco Vamp
Suckers Lounge
Wraith Taproom
Strigoi Club (loosely a Romanian term for vampire)
the Bathouse
Desmodus Rotundus Club (Vampire bat's latin name)


----------



## Haunty (May 31, 2006)

Don't forget "Fangtasia" from the vampire bar in the True Blood series.


----------



## Nevarstar (Oct 23, 2006)

They have plant markers here: Teak Plant Markers | Buy from Gardener's Supply I get some of my garden stuff from this site.

And since its back to school, how about those large pencils for kindergarten age children. Not sure where you can get them though.


----------



## Halloween_Mom (Jun 29, 2008)

Magickbean said:


> Why not call your club area "The Black Rose" and decorate it with red candles and black flowers? When I was a teenager I read a series of books called "Night World" by L.J.Smith about vampires and other supernatural creatures, and they used black flowers as their symbol - I believe the black rose was a symbol mostly used by vampires, so it would fit your theme? Plus they are quite gothic aesthetically.
> 
> If not, how about something like "The Crimson Lounge" and decorate with lots of red velvet drapes and serve red drinks etc?


What a great idea! My teenage daughter loves that series!


----------



## chartreusechaos (Jul 7, 2009)

Classic name for a vamp club:
Danse Macabre

Food area could be Lunatic Cafe

Both from Laurell K. Hamilton's Anita Blake series.

Try cherrypieartstamps.com if you're into stamping. She's got some amazing goth stamps


----------



## madammorrible (Aug 9, 2009)

I just got back home and am stoked by all the awesome ideas! Thanks so much.



> I'd love to hear more about what the place is going to look like - what kind of 'decor' is the club and bar.


It's at our home which is Mediterranean and certainly gels well with the goth look - all the wrought iron and all. The house will be renamed Moonlight Manor (a nod to the short lived CBS Vampire series) and the ideas has evolved into 2 club like areas. The first one is a piano lounge vibe with a small stage for the karaoke and around the room small round cocktail tables and chairs. The drapes are red silk so I think black & red with hints of gold for the colors to give it a more old world feel. Lots of candlelight for a classy vampire mood.

The dance club will be blacked out with glow in the dark decor. Think dance club. I have found a rental company that has glow in the dark bartops so I am going to try to get one of those. I have white benches to line the walls for seating. Fog machine, bubble machine, flashing lights, glow sticks and glow jewelry for the guests. I'm going to try to make a sign with the club name using something that will glow.


----------



## Halloweenie1 (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi, looks like some great ideas already! I have a suggestion for invitations, Micheal's carries the Martha Stewart line of crafts and I saw a cute Halloween invitation set with plaster fingers in a box with the party details & invite. I thought it was a cute idea, hope it helps.


----------



## Halloween Princess (Sep 23, 2008)

chartreusechaos said:


> Try cherrypieartstamps.com if you're into stamping. She's got some amazing goth stamps


Thanks for the link. There are a couple stamps there I have to have.


----------

